

The Rise of Opaque Intelligence - Futurebot
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2015/02/opaque-intelligence.html

======
noonespecial
The algorithm works in mysterious ways.

In the example given UPS's Orion has very weakly god-like powers in that it
can see a picture much bigger than the drivers its instructing.

What the drivers need is _faith_. It will be an interesting future indeed
filled with this pantheon of tiny lesser gods with we humans choosing in which
to place our faith.

